# Arminian Christmas Present



## Stephen L Smith (Dec 5, 2012)

I received an early Christmas present from my brother in the USA who is a pastor of an Arminian Baptist church.

It was a T-Shirt that reads:
"I freely choose to be a Calvinist" 

Any advice to enlighten him?


----------



## J. Dean (Dec 5, 2012)

Have to admit it's a little funny.

You could always respond with a modified Isaac Bashevis Singer quote: "Arminians have to believe in free will; they have no choice."


----------



## earl40 (Dec 5, 2012)

Rent that shirt from your body the next time you see him.


----------



## moral necessity (Dec 5, 2012)

Put letters on the back that say...

"Yet my choice was sovereignly directed."

Blessings...


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 5, 2012)

J. Dean said:


> Have to admit it's a little funny.
> 
> You could always respond with a modified Isaac Bashevis Singer quote: "Arminians have to believe in free will; they have no choice."



That's great! Seriously! Go to one of those custom t-shirt ordering companies, make one up and send it to your brother. That would be great. And I bet he'd get a laugh out of it too!


----------



## timmopussycat (Dec 5, 2012)

Stephen L Smith said:


> I received an early Christmas present from my brother in the USA who is a pastor of an Arminian Baptist church.
> 
> It was a T-Shirt that reads:
> "I freely choose to be a Calvinist"
> ...



Add the following line below it: 

"Thank God, he made it possible!"


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Dec 5, 2012)

You could say that _after_ God quickened me when I was dead in sins (Eph 2:1-9), Christ made me free indeed (Jn 8:36) to choose the doctrines of grace (Acts 13:48).


----------



## newcreature (Dec 6, 2012)

Get a big black marker and write beneath it, "after I was elected by God and quickened by the Holy Spirit".

Then mail it back to him.


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 6, 2012)

Have you seen the t-shirt (from Cafe Press???) that says: "Arminian: I chose this shirt" on one side and "Calvinist: this shirt chose me" on the other side?


----------



## Miss Marple (Dec 6, 2012)

As long as it really doesn't cause anger between you.

Thank God your brother is a Christian. Many of us have brothers who aren't. I'd take an Arminian brother or sister any day.


----------



## Jeff Burns (Dec 6, 2012)

DMcFadden said:


> Have you seen the t-shirt (from Cafe Press???) that says: "Arminian: I chose this shirt" on one side and "Calvinist: this shirt chose me" on the other side?



I actually was gifted this shirt by a well meaning parent but never wore it because I think it further muddies the waters... If you think about it, we're much closer to a shirt in our relationship to God than we are to being the one in control (the "I" in this case). So really, the t-shirt should read "Calvinism: I chose this shirt; Arminianism: this shirt chose me" because that would more accurately demonstrate the relationship b/w God (the one in control) and His creation (the shirt). Did I over think this? Probably! But I could still never bring myself to wear it.


----------



## thbslawson (Dec 6, 2012)

Get him a shirt that says...

"Predestined to be an Arminian."

At least your shirt would be theologically correct in the broadest understanding of that phrase.


----------



## Berean (Dec 6, 2012)

thbslawson said:


> Get him a shirt that says...
> 
> "Predestined to be an Arminian."







Yes!


----------



## MarieP (Dec 6, 2012)

Stephen L Smith said:


> I received an early Christmas present from my brother in the USA who is a pastor of an Arminian Baptist church.
> 
> It was a T-Shirt that reads:
> "I freely choose to be a Calvinist"
> ...



Wear it proudly (er, humbly!) and watch him scratch his head at your excitement.


----------



## jandrusk (Dec 6, 2012)




----------

